# [Tue 28th May 2013] Time Tunnel - THE SPECIALS FREE PRE-SHOW with... (Canterbury Arms - Brixton)



## Nanker Phelge (May 5, 2013)

Time Tunnel and Covered in Skas have joined together once again to bring you a free pre-show party ahead of the Special performance at Brixton Academy on May 28th 2013.

Live Music, DJs, and plenty of dancing from 4pm onwards up until close to show time.

https://www.facebook.com/events/233716536758598/


----------



## gabi (May 5, 2013)

im in. i love these nights.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 28, 2013)

Should you happen to be the leisurely sort who's likely to be out and about today in Brixton looking for an afternoon skank.....then please feel free to pop by The Canterbury where we will be undulging in all things ska from 4pm until just before The Specials go on stage at 9pm.

Word is today and tomorrow will be the last ever UK shows by the 2 tone pioneers, so if your going enjoy yourself, it really might be as late as you think!


----------



## gabi (May 28, 2013)

*cough* I had mates come all the way over from Prague for their 'last ever shows'. About 4 years ago. They've been touring solidly ever since.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

I think they overplayed the 'last ever gig' card some time ago!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 28, 2013)

editor said:


> I think they overplayed the 'last ever gig' card some time ago!


 
I think 'relations' have reached the point of no return.


----------



## ringo (May 28, 2013)

Got tickets for the Wednesday show


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 31, 2013)

It all went a tad bonkers on Tuesday......


----------

